# phenolic plywood



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, Anyone ever use this product?

http://www.whitecapdirect.com/store/plywood.jsp

A 4X8 sheet is $51.00 thats less than a 2X4 piece at Woodcraft (don't know if it's the same though).
Just wondering if anyone has tried it, looks like good material for jigs or table tops.
Thanks


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks promising! It does say other sizes available, but after a (admittedly) quick search I didn't find it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I think the phenolic covering could pose problems for jigs that need to be glued up but it sure looks like a potential winner for table tops in the shop.

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I went searching and finally found a mail address for them its here WHITE CAP INDUSTRIES, PO BOX 1770, COSTA MESA, CA 92626.

I don't suppose sending plywood across the country is cost effective.

I went searching on Google for Phenolic Plywood. This page was in the first screen on Google. and it stated that is was 4 hours old.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

They have walk in stores across the country, (one by my house) shipping would not be a problem if you are near them.
Ill try to go check it out and report back,
Phenolic glues well with the right glue. Epoxy or contact cement.
I couldn't find other thicknesses either.

Here's the store locator.

http://www.whitecapdirect.com/locations/


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this store near me. Well, kind of near 100+ miles. 2500 Glen Center St. Richmond, VA 23223 
Phone: 804-648-7004 Fax: 804-648-6701


----------



## dredd78 (Jan 31, 2008)

You can scuff the surface with a belt sander using a 40 grit sanding belt and glue up using contact cement or a similar adhesive used for laminating countertops.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mski:

I bought some of the Phenolic Plywood that you found. It is great stuff. Here is my blog


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone used this for an outfeed table? I'm getting ready to pick up a SawStop and think a matching black outfeed table would look cool. On the other hand, black may be a poor choice; hence the question. Thanks


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Ask Karson, he was our Guenie Pig and tried it, from what He says it would work great, he said it was slick when waxed and I'm sure slicker than waxed cast iron.
I don't see why black would be a problem , you should be looking at the *blade* not the outfeed table!!


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Mark,

You are absolutely right about looking at the blade. BUT, when you peek out into your shop at night, or take folks out there, the "Tim the Toolman" in me says a SawStop with a black outfeed table would look neat.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

DonJ
Anderson Plywood has different colors, don't the price or if they are in TX.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool find! THere just happens to be a retailer within 10 miles on my house. I will be checking this stuff out very soon, and will post about it. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I just went and picked up a sheet at Whitecap. It was 3/4" MDO with a nice tan coating. It only cost me $46 out the door. I was going to laminate on to either MDF or Birch ply. The cost of the laminate itself was $42 and then the cost of the ply so, even with me having to return the laminate and pay the re-stocking fee, I am going to come out ahead by at least $40.


----------



## B2P (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone found a source for this outside of Woodcraft in the North East?


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Brent,

The first post for this topic has a link to White Cap, which is where I got this sheet of Phenolic MD from.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Brent,

Is there a selection of colors from White Cap?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Woohoo!!! I just found out that there is a store approx. 12 miles from my house. Guess were I'm going come payday…


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

Before you actually drive to a White Cap store, give them a call. Most White Cape stores do not stock phenolic plywood. I found this out the hard way. On a trip with my wife, I took a 50 mile detour to a White Cap Store only the find out they didn't stock but could order it. pkennedy


----------



## RH1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get full 4×8 sheets of phenolic plywood in Rhode Island.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

Crap, thought I'd found a new source since there's one of these Whitecap stores near me. Then I realized that this thread is over three years old and they don't carry this stuff any more.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Would this be the same kind of material of which Rockler's Pro Phenolic Router Table is made of ??


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think so-the thread above refers to phenolic plywood (a relatively thin phenolic layer on a plywood substrate). The Rockler router table top says it is solid phenolic. Phenolic is basically resin impregnated paper that gets built up by multiple layers then gets heat and compression to become solid.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

So I wonder then - for curiosity and "personal knowledgebase" sake - what the price difference would be between a sheet of sold phenolic and a sheet of phenolic coated plywood. I'm certain the solid sheet would be more expensive … just curious as to how how much more.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Solid phenolic is hundreds more for a big sheet.


----------

